# I keep finding Cool Things about my GTO...



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Still breaking her in and just enjoying the NEW car feeling. Read the quick quide that comes with the papers but haven't cracked the owners manual yet. I kinda like to discover while I cruise the Breakin Period. Some of the COOL things about the GTO so far are:

1) The dials are Black with white numbers at Night. The red background has faded to black - Very good looking...

2) With the A4, the doorlocks autolock when into gear and auto unlock when you park (lights are auto) . The Brights are killer , Lights up my driveway from 8 houses away...

3) The cd changer has a Pontiac GTO instruction CD in Disk 1. I started to listen and thought what a super touch and then the announcer says to listen when car is stopped - will listen later...

4) The Stereo is ok on radio and Better with CD's . I see where the Bass distortion comments come from but I'm still working on the EQ. So far best
settings are Classical EQ as default and listen to all music @ 33 . Will need to read more here from Owners Manual...

5) The Rear end dropping down when you start is very cool - very impressive for passengers after they get over the interior.

6) 300 miles and averaging 23.4 mpg on cpu , still waiting to pencil it.

Lots of great stuff going on with the GTO and keep finding more each day . Still haven't really played with the 400 lbs. other than setting off the default alarm once . 

The Gas cap is kinda tricky to seal (so you don't get a Check EngLite) but I should be quicker with practice...

Great Job Pontiac and Congrats on a 19 year Record Sales month. :cheers


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

The Aussies do things a bit different so there are some unique aspects of the GTO that you don't usually see on a US vehicle. Its also fun to set through the dash menu and make some adjustments to its features. You also can hold the mode and set buttons down together as you turn the key and get a special diagnostic mode including a digitial readout of temp (I think its the ninth item).


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Xman said:


> You also can hold the mode and set buttons down together as you turn the key and get a special diagnostic mode including a digitial readout of temp (I think its the ninth item).


Is that just on the '05s or is that the '04s also??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> Is that just on the '05s or is that the '04s also??


04's as well....


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> 5) The Rear end dropping down when you start is very cool - very impressive for passengers after they get over the interior.



What????

Perhaps I am too impressed with the growl to notice? need to go crank it up....


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

The rear end drop down occurs for me when you put into gear not starting as stated...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Still breaking her in and just enjoying the NEW car feeling. Read the quick quide that comes with the papers but haven't cracked the owners manual yet. I kinda like to discover while I cruise the Breakin Period. Some of the COOL things about the GTO so far are:
> 
> 1) The dials are Black with white numbers at Night. The red background has faded to black - Very good looking...
> 
> ...


Wow. My GTO just hit 8500 miles and as I sat at a traffic light a buxom blonde popped out of the glove box. She said OY MATE take me for a ride. DAMN. That prize was better than a Cracker Jack box surprise. Those Aussies sure know how to treat their customers. We went to Outback Steakhouse and well, now she wants to see my dingo. I'll be back. :seeya:


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

shrike said:


> What????
> 
> Perhaps I am too impressed with the growl to notice? need to go crank it up....


I think it only happens in the Auto.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Wow. My GTO just hit 8500 miles and as I sat at a traffic light a buxom blonde popped out of the glove box. I'll be back. :seeya:


That's really cool , I have to remember to keep the glovebox unlocked . Can't wait until 17000 miles and the threesome occurs...


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Xman said:


> The Aussies do things a bit different so there are some unique aspects of the GTO that you don't usually see on a US vehicle. Its also fun to set through the dash menu and make some adjustments to its features. You also can hold the mode and set buttons down together as you turn the key and get a special diagnostic mode including a digitial readout of temp (I think its the ninth item).



That is such an awesome feature! Especially where all the lights and displays come on and it looks like it is freaking out. I tricked my wife yesterday by doing that when I was on the freeway. It was so funny to see her reaction! Of course, I got hit for that one after I told her that I was the one that did it. It was worth it though. :rofl:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the instant MPH to KPH feature. OK, we're going from 60 to over 100 in .00001 seconds.


----------

